# Music in the background of another BBC story?



## jmw456 (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi

I'm trying to find out the name of the piece in the background of this news video.

The name of the composer would also be useful!

Can anyone please help?

Russian fishermen pull cars from icy sea https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-51012340

Thanks in advance.

J


----------

